# equivalent notepad pour mac



## stefani7 (24 Janvier 2005)

bonjour
je veux essayer d'apprendre le langage html mais avec quoi /comment puis je verifier si mes codes sont bons sans eter obligee de mettre en ligne les pages
je crois qu'avec le pc, c notepad , mais la , je ne sais pas comment faire

j'imagine que c tout bete ?

merci d'avance

s


----------



## Langellier (24 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour
Sur le PC je connais Notepad et Wordpad qui sont des traitements de texte minimalistes comme Simpletext pour macOS classic ou text Edit pour macOSX. 
Attention toutefois, Note pad est préférable car il fait uniquement du ".txt". Avec ces logiciels on tape du texte au format .txt. On peut s'en servir si on connaît la syntaxe du html.
Voici la structure de base que l'on peut d'alleurs présentement copier coller :

```
<html>
<head>informations invisibles a l'ecran</head>
<body>
<div>
<p>Premier paragraphe</p>
<img src="image.jpg">
</div>
</body>
</html>
```
on enregistre en .txt et ensuite on remplace .txt par .htm ou .html pour qu'il soit lisible par IE sous win et Safari sous macOSX.
La meilleure façon d'apprendre le html, et plus précisément le xhtml qui devient progressivement la norme, c'est d'utiliser le logiciel BorakHTML pour macOSX :
http://mfay.free.fr/RealBasic/Telecharg/BorakHTML/


----------



## soad78 (8 Juillet 2008)

Quel logiciel similaire à *Note Pad ++* me conseillez vous ?


----------



## grumff (8 Juillet 2008)

BBedit, Smultron, TextMate, x-Code, Eclipse, ... (, vi, emacs, ... )


----------



## momo-fr (8 Juillet 2008)

Plus complet tu as aussi Coda...


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Juillet 2008)

:love: TextMate :love:

Sinon, en libre (et gratuit) il y a Smultron


----------



## clampin (16 Juillet 2008)

grumff a dit:


> BBedit, Smultron, TextMate, x-Code, Eclipse, ... (, vi, emacs, ... )



( au moins, vi et emacs, sont fournis avec Macos x....  )


----------



## grumff (16 Juillet 2008)

clampin a dit:


> ( au moins, vi et emacs, sont fournis avec Macos x....  )


Euuh, pico aussi.


----------



## clampin (17 Juillet 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Euuh, pico aussi.




Ah ben oui... je l'avais oublié celui-là....  Mais il a été renomé en nano...


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Juillet 2008)

clampin a dit:


> Ah ben oui... je l'avais oublié celui-là....  Mais il a été renomé en nano...


Nope, pas renommé ! pico n'est pas libre, nano est un clone libre de pico. Tout comme vim et vi 



Peut-être que depuis pico et vi ont été libérés (ou plutôt peut-être que leur utilisateurs ont été libérés), mais ça j'en sais rien


----------



## clampin (17 Juillet 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Nope, pas renommé ! pico n'est pas libre, nano est un clone libre de pico. Tout comme vim et vi
> 
> 
> 
> Peut-être que depuis pico et vi ont été libérés (ou plutôt peut-être que leur utilisateurs ont été libérés), mais ça j'en sais rien



Ah oki pour la précision.... ... Mais bon nano(pico), c'est loin du notepad ou de textEdit...


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Juillet 2008)

clampin a dit:


> Ah oki pour la précision.... ... Mais bon nano(pico), c'est loin du notepad ou de textEdit...


Sincèrement, si j'ai le choix entre d'un côté TextEdit ou Notepad et de l'autre nano, pico, vi ou emacs, je prend sans hésiter un seul instant le second côté !!

Après si on parle de vrai éditeurs de textes graphiques (TextMate, Smultron...) je préfère utiliser quand c'est possible un éditeur graphique.
Mais entre vi sur un UNIX et notepad++ sur Windows (notepad++ et mon éditeur préféré sous Windows), je choisirai quand même vi


----------



## grumff (18 Juillet 2008)

Mouais, moi vi je suis quand même vraiment pas fan, pourtant je commence à savoir le manipuler un minimum correctement (quand on n'a pas le choix...). Ça donne l'illusion de pouvoir coder vite, mais c'est qu'une illusion. C'est un outil de geek, pas un bon outil. Les bons outils sont ceux qui permettent une navigation intelligente dans le code, une reconnaissance de la syntaxe au delà de la simple coloration. Du refactoring, la visualisation simultanée de plusieurs fichiers, des outils de debug. Bref, le temps qu'on passe à écrire du code, c'est essentiellement du temps de réflexion. Donc c'est plus intéressant d'avoir une vision intelligente du code que d'avoir des outils qui permettent d'en écrire rapidement en un minimum d'appui sur les touches. On a besoin d'aide pour réfléchir, pas pour écrire, le temps d'écriture est complètement négligeable.


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Juillet 2008)

Je suis pas "fan" non plus j'ai pas dit ça ! (ça m'amuse c'est tout).

Mais je préfère coder sur un unix/unix-like que sur windows, au moins t'as tout les outils qui autour.

Bon après pour windows y a Cygwin  ('fin pour xp, vista de toutes façons n'a toujours pas atteind le stade de release candidate)


----------



## grumff (19 Juillet 2008)

Effectivement, cygwin règle la plupart des problèmes de ce côté là, c'est un indispensable.

Pour vista on ne s'en sert pas en général, ça règle le problème.


----------



## clampin (20 Juillet 2008)

En tout cas, sur mac pour programmer, sans avoir l'usine a gaz Xcode, TextMate est un bon outils. Il est en Gui, beau, rapide. C'est simple, si j'ai a coder du C, c'est avec TextMate que je le fais.... (avant j'utilisait emacs, mais bon à la longue.... je préfère TextMate)..

Voilà pour mes 2 eurocents de ce soir.


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

clampin a dit:


> En tout cas, sur mac pour programmer, sans avoir l'usine a gaz Xcode, TextMate est un bon outils. Il est en Gui, beau, rapide. C'est simple, si j'ai a coder du C, c'est avec TextMate que je le fais.... (avant j'utilisait emacs, mais bon à la longue.... je préfère TextMate)..
> 
> Voilà pour mes 2 eurocents de ce soir.


 moi je suis bien avec VI 
les expressions regulieres
les commandes de la mort en ligne de commande
j'aime bien simpletext aussi


----------



## p4bl0 (22 Juillet 2008)

olivier78150 a dit:


> moi je suis bien avec VI
> les expressions regulieres
> les commandes de la mort en ligne de commande
> j'aime bien simpletext aussi


pour les regexp et les commandes de la mort, TextMate fais ça au moins aussi bien que vi et même bien plus


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> pour les regexp et les commandes de la mort, TextMate fais ça au moins aussi bien que vi et même bien plus


oui mais moi j'ai ete formé a la sauce unix et j'aime bien faire plus vieux que mon age


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Juillet 2008)

olivier78150 a dit:


> oui mais moi j'ai ete formé a la sauce unix et j'aime bien faire plus vieux que mon age


TextMate = bons côtés de Mac OS + bons côtés de UNIX

= LA vraie bonne application Mac OS X


----------



## Le_viking (23 Août 2008)

Salut à tous, sinon _Mozilla_ a développé un outil pas trop mal (pas trop top non plus) mais je pense qu'il est à essayer, je ne connais pas ceux que vous avez cité (je les essaierai à l'occaz), peut-être que l'un d'entre vous a déjà essayé de l'utiliser.  Il s'agit de _*KompoZer*_. J'en suis loin d'en être satisfait ; moi aussi j'étais habitué au _*Notepad*_ de _Windows_, mais l'objectif est de trouver un logiciel, qui permette à la fois de faire du CSS, du PHP, du HTML et du Javascript et de faire des prévisualisations.
Mais bon chacun a ses besoins et ses envies, je pense qu'il y a assez de logiciel pour ca.
A+


----------



## grumff (23 Août 2008)

Le_viking a dit:


> Salut à tous, sinon _Mozilla_ a développé un outil pas trop mal (pas trop top non plus) mais je pense qu'il est à essayer, je ne connais pas ceux que vous avez cité (je les essaierai à l'occaz), peut-être que l'un d'entre vous a déjà essayé de l'utiliser.  Il s'agit de _*KompoZer*_. J'en suis loin d'en être satisfait ; moi aussi j'étais habitué au _*Notepad*_ de _Windows_, mais l'objectif est de trouver un logiciel, qui permette à la fois de faire du CSS, du PHP, du HTML et du Javascript et de faire des prévisualisations.
> Mais bon chacun a ses besoins et ses envies, je pense qu'il y a assez de logiciel pour ca.
> A+



Encore une fois, Eclipse contient toutes les fonctionnalité que tu cites et même bcp plus, y compris un navigateur intégré (Eclipse JEE + plug-in phpeclipse).


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Août 2008)

Heu  conseiller eclipse pour faire ça (c'est pas pareil si tu l'utilisent pour du java à côté, à ce moment là tu change pas d'IDE je comprends), ça revient pas un peu à [_trouver une métaphore originale qui dit la même chose que "tuer une mouche au bazooka"..._] ?

Un équivalent à notepad = textedit en mode texte (maj+cmd+t), mais c'est bidon.

Smultron (libre), TextMate (payant et pas libre, mais powaaa) suffisent très largement pour ça et font tout ce qui est demandé.

Et je rappel qu'il y a toujours une liste de liens utile en haut des forums non ?


----------



## Le_viking (24 Août 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Heu  conseiller eclipse pour faire ça (c'est pas pareil si tu l'utilisent pour du java à côté, à ce moment là tu change pas d'IDE je comprends), ça revient pas un peu à [_trouver une métaphore originale qui dit la même chose que "tuer une mouche au bazooka"..._] ?
> 
> Un équivalent à notepad = textedit en mode texte (maj+cmd+t), mais c'est bidon.
> 
> ...



Je plussoie, _Eclipse_ c'est la "grosse berta", et par rapport à _*Notepad*_, on n'utilise pas vraiment les mêmes ressources.. 
On m'a parlé de _*Smultron*_ et de *TextMate* sur un autre fil, je vais les essayer et je me ferais bien une idée . En tout cas merci pour les réponses.

En ce qui concerne la liste de liens, je n'avais pas vu effectivement, j'y vas de ce pas, _meaculpa_-

Tchuss


----------



## grumff (24 Août 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Heu  conseiller eclipse pour faire ça (c'est pas pareil si tu l'utilisent pour du java à côté, à ce moment là tu change pas d'IDE je comprends), ça revient pas un peu à [_trouver une métaphore originale qui dit la même chose que "tuer une mouche au bazooka"..._] ?


C'est le logiciel le plus riche que l'on trouve sur mac pour faire ça, parmi les gratuits du moins. Avec une prise en main qui n'est pas spécialement compliquée pour qui est prêt à passer 5 minutes à voir comment ça marche.


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Août 2008)

grumff a dit:


> C'est le logiciel le plus riche que l'on trouve sur mac pour faire ça, parmi les gratuits du moins. Avec une prise en main qui n'est pas spécialement compliquée pour qui est prêt à passer 5 minutes à voir comment ça marche.


Ça je veux bien te croire, mais encore faut-il tenir 5 minutes...

Sur mon PowerBook G4 cadencé à 1.5GHz avec 1.5Go de ram, Eclipse rame comme c'est pas permis (enfin du moins quand je l'avais testé il y a... environ un an voire plus j'avoue).


@Le_viking: la liste de liens c'était pas spécialement à destination de toi mais de nous tous. Pendant un période on a vite arrêté les fils du genre "Quel éditeur..." en redirigeant vers cette très utile liste (des sujet comme ça il en sort un par semaines !), mais là ça fait quelques temps que ces discussions reprennent plusieurs post et parfois plusieurs pages, pour dire encore et toujours les mêmes choses...
EDIT: par contre faudrait mettre à jour cette liste plus souvent aussi


----------



## Teteo (8 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai essayé tous les logiciels proposés sur ce topic, mais seul Coda arrive à lire correctement un fichier .txt provenant d'un windows. En effet les accents sont remplacés par des symboles sur les autres programmes. N'y-a-t-il pas d'autres alternatives à Coda, car payant au bout de 14 jours ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------

